# Two receivers, dual LNBF, one dish & motor. Which controls the motor?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

With a dual LNBF, each output going to one receiver, which receiver controls the motor? Does a switch of some type come into play or it it possible for each receiver to move the dish?
Haven't seen this situation brough up unless I missed it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The motor gets its electricity and its instructions from a single cable. Whatever's on the other end of that cable controls the motor.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok I understand that, but what do you do if you have 2 receivers and want to move the dish with from the receiver that the motor isn't connected to?

I'm sure this isn't that uncommon with dual LNBF's.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Generally, only one receiver will control the motor. Any switches should go AFTER the motor, before the LNBF.

You might (I haven't tried it) try running the coax that goes from the first receiver to the motor, around (physically) by the second receiver, and have a test/setup positioner controller located there.....making the first receiver a controller, and the test controller be the second, in series.

Here's one I'm thinking about:
http://sadoun.com/Sat/Products/STAB/MP02-Stab-HH-Diseqc-USALS-Motor-positioner.htm


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I understand that, but why bother with all of that. Instead, just have a single LNBF with a switch for two receivers since the 2nd receiver really isn't any good if the first receiver doesn't have the dish where it needs to be looking at another bird.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I think there is a 12-volt switch available, if one of your receivers has a 12-volt selectable output. You would have to run a pair of wires out to the switch location.

Using a single LNB won't allow you to always see both polarizations on the second receiver, though. Maybe you could use two a-b switches, so one receiver is controlling the motor, and the other is watching the alternate port. Or, use stacked LNBs.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

This 12v output on the receiver. What is it for?

Of course most of this wouldn't be a issue if they (the HH motor manufactures) would of used an external hookup as *ANY* other rotor has for control. So you run another cable. Big deal.


----------

